# January 27th 2008 Carpet Race!!!



## speed321 (Dec 29, 2004)

*January 27th 2008

On-Raod Carpet Race

Doors Open @ 8:00am

Racing starts @ 11:30am Sharp

Classes 

Sedan
Stock / 13.5
Stock / 13.5 Rubber Tire
19 Turn / 10.5


1/12
Stock Brushed Only

Food will be supplied!!!
*​


----------



## sportpak (Dec 23, 2005)

Where and how much?


----------



## acyrier (Oct 14, 2003)

My guess is here "http://www.speedzonerc.com/". Track in CT. track looks nice per pics on website.

Ours is a little more local to your location...

http://www.michianarc.com/index.php?option=com_docman&task=doc_download&gid=5&Itemid=29


----------



## speed321 (Dec 29, 2004)

Thanks acyrier.

Sorry about that. 

SpeedZone Hobbies
25 Laurel Road
Rocky Hill, CT 06067
860-436-2532
www.speedzonerc.com


----------

